# Key Programming Issue



## SenorSlaughter (Feb 18, 2018)

I bought a new key/keyfob combo and followed the directions online to program it. When I press the button on the key, the hazard lights blink so I know they're communicating, but when I get out of the car and try the keys, nothing happens. The original key no longer works as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SenorSlaughter (Feb 18, 2018)

To add to this - I seems to always be in "programming mode". I originally put the key in and out about 6 times to get it into programming mode and the blinkers flashed. Now all i have to do is turn the key on and I can press the lock button on the remote to get the blinkers to flash. It's as if it hasn't left programming mode.


----------

